# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Моя мечта

## Irina

Какая она, ваша заветная мечта? 
Сбылалась ли она?
А если нет - почему?
Кто виноват.....?
Жива ли мечта........?

----------


## Irina

А у меня мечта - ближе, так сказать, к пенсии переехать жить на юг Испании в Малагу. Думаю что придет время и мечта исполнится

----------


## Alex

Малага это конечно хорошо. Всегда хотелось оказаться в цветущем лимоновом саду - если запах от домашних божественный, то какаво там.

----------


## Irina

*Ещё одна мечта, но уже более реальная*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

*Мечта, которая вот-вот сбудется*

----------


## BiZ111

> *Мечта, которая вот-вот сбудется*


Поднять с ковра билет рамштаина? гг))) Шучу


А я слышал такое, что ни в коем случае нельзя говорить о своих мечтах

----------


## Irina

> А я слышал такое, что ни в коем случае нельзя говорить о своих мечтах


Суеверия всё это. Мне никогда рассказы о мечте не мешали её осуществить)))

----------


## BiZ111

Может быть.
Где-то читал, что желания свои нужно именно ПРОГОВАРИВАТЬ вслух..Друзьям, близким. Мол, они (мечты) очень любят, когда о них говорят. 


_может быть и где-то на форумах читал, но по-моему в газете_

----------


## Irina

Я об этом целую книгу прочитала. Мысли материализуются, поэтому не только думать нужно, но и говорить о своих мечтах.

----------


## SDS

*Irina*, мечтаю купить чеченскую кобылу на которой Джохар Дудаев покойный
на охоту ездил, люблю охоту на чеченской кобыле!

----------


## PatR!oT

не скажу это ведь моя заветная мечта ))))

----------

